# Hi I'm New



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm from Southern Cali. You guys can call me Pete to make it easy. A guy from eBay refered me to this forum site. I purchased a couple of mantids from him. I am here to learn from all the pros &amp; have nice chats with you &amp; perhaps do a little biz. =] I offer decals and can provide you with Mantid design decals! I will sell or trade my services &amp; willing to trade my service for some Orchid Mantids. Hope you see you around. Take care!


----------



## Asa (Jul 12, 2007)

Yo, welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Im in Cali too, San Fernando Valley / LA area to be a bit more precise.

You'll get all the info you need and more here, lol.

If you need a few more mantids there are quiote a few of us in CA in here so just look around and send a message.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome! You'll enjoy yourself here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome California!


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome. Use the search feature for your basic questions. Make sure to put posts in the proper forum.


----------

